# Things I hate in TV commercials.



## Underock1 (Aug 5, 2015)

People walking in slow motion towards the camera looking powerful.
People standing with their arms folded on their chests looking powerful.
A half dozen people flipping by in two seconds, making silly faces.
Former congressmen and rear admirals using their former credentials to pitch financial products to seniors.
Drug commercials showing people leading wonderfully active lives while the narrator drones on listing all the ways the product can kill you. 
The ones where I have no clue as to what they are selling, but maybe that's me.


----------



## chic (Aug 6, 2015)

I hate commercials about law suits against pharmceutical companies because so many of the drugs doctors prescribe can kill you, maim you, cause strokes, male breast enlargement etc. It's depressing. Informative but depressing.

But I love commercials with a sense humor especially those involving animals.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

I Hate commercials with a passion..so I record everything I watch  just FF all adverts...


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 6, 2015)

chic said:


> I hate commercials about law suits against pharmceutical companies because so many of the drugs doctors prescribe can kill you, maim you, cause strokes, male breast enlargement etc. It's depressing. Informative but depressing.
> 
> But I love commercials with a sense humor especially those involving animals.



Chic, What _is _that thing you're sitting on in your profile pic? I originally thought you were driving a sulky, but I guess its some kind of exercise machine. Eyes are starting to go.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 6, 2015)

chic said:


> I hate commercials about law suits against pharmceutical companies because so many of the drugs doctors prescribe can kill you, maim you, cause strokes, male breast enlargement etc. It's depressing. Informative but depressing.



What's especially interesting is the timing of some of those commercials ... I saw one with Arnold Palmer (the golfer) and two other "celebs" advocating some pill; immediately following this commercial was one with the lawyers telling you to sign up for the lawsuit against that same pill! Same channel, to boot! 

Wonder how that station pulled that off ... 

I personally don't like the screaming new car commercials that tout all the wonderful "features" of their cars - Bluetooth, phone charger, Facebook voice recognition - nothing about reliability or safety.


----------



## Lara (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't like talking animals that squawk annoying sounds like the "Aflaaaack" duck. 

Or the Lion that keeps repeating the already overused saying, "That's just my two cents". I wish I had two cents for every time I heard that saying.
_________________________________

*And thennnnnnnn there's THIS...
*


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 6, 2015)

I hate those commercials pitching some "as seen on TV" product..  Ususally some handy dandy kitchen tool..  he latest on is an egg shaped bowl to cook eggs..  EVERYTHING is $19.99.... BUT WAIT!!.... if you act now you will receive TWO for the same low price...  just pay separate shipping and handling..


----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> What's especially interesting is the timing of some of those commercials ... I saw one with Arnold Palmer (the golfer) and two other "celebs" advocating some pill; immediately following this commercial was one with the lawyers telling you to sign up for the lawsuit against that same pill! Same channel, to boot!
> 
> Wonder how that station pulled that off ...
> 
> I personally don't like the screaming new car commercials that tout all the wonderful "features" of their cars - Bluetooth, phone charger, Facebook voice recognition - nothing about reliability or safety.



Arnold Palmer is pitching Xarelto, Phil. The same blood thinner the doctor prescribed for me. No monthly blood draws like Coumadin but just because one might bleed to death seems to be ok. Doctors and lawyers, you gotta love them.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 6, 2015)

Lara said:


> I don't like talking animals that squawk annoying sounds like the "Aflaaaack" duck.



Oh good, I thought I must be the only one who hated the Aflac duck.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 6, 2015)

Any of the GE commercials...   really eerie..


----------



## Glinda (Aug 6, 2015)

Scantily clad women used to sell everything from hamburgers to cars.  How about some scantily clad men for a change?  

:yes:


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 6, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Scantily clad women used to sell everything from hamburgers to cars.  How about some scantily clad men for a change?
> 
> :yes:



Did you see the one about the old ladies looking to buy a car and ogling young men, and making suggestive comments.


----------



## jujube (Aug 6, 2015)

The commercial where the family, one by one, starts singing a song.  I've never heard the song before, but it's a real "ear worm".  I CAN'T GET RID OF IT!!!!


----------



## Linda (Aug 8, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Oh good, I thought I must be the only one who hated the Aflac duck.



I am an Aflac duck hater too, I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## Linda (Aug 8, 2015)

Right now the commercial I hate the most is the one where the lady asks the guy if he is confident enough in the toilet paper to go commando!  That is just so low class and tacky.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Underock1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 20308



Great observation! The kind of thing that never occurs to you while watching this idiocy. Of course not being interested in this product, and having to watch anyway, I don't mind if they keep this one.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 9, 2015)

Linda said:


> Right now the commercial I hate the most is the one where the lady asks the guy if he is confident enough in the toilet paper to go commando! That is just so low class and tacky.



I agree. Very tacky and downright disgusting.


----------



## imp (Aug 9, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Scantily clad women used to sell everything from hamburgers to cars.  How about some scantily clad men for a change?
> 
> :yes:



Even OLD men, so long as  they look fit below the chin?    imp


----------



## imp (Aug 9, 2015)

My prime distaste in commercials are the endless "You may be entitled to compensation"!  Shift the bucks from someone's pocket to another's, while siphoning off a substantial amount while putting forth the least effort. Imagine how much those commercials must cost?    imp


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 9, 2015)

imp said:


> My prime distaste in commercials are the endless "You may be entitled to compensation"!  Shift the bucks from someone's pocket to another's, while siphoning off a substantial amount while putting forth the least effort. Imagine how much those commercials must cost?    imp



Oh absolutely! So many of our problems can be traced back to the legal profession pushing the idea of "You can get money for that". Years ago my wife and I were climbing over a mound of ice in a mall parking lot and she fell and cut her head. We went to the nearest store for medical attention. It happened to be Macys. They fixed her up, asked a few questions, and had us sign a few papers. No way was it Macy's fault. We were dumb not take the long way around the ice. We asked for nothing. Months later, we got a check for a few hundred dollars. Of course we need the lawyers to protect us from the greedy corporations. Its a conundrum.


----------



## jujube (Aug 9, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 20308



How come nobody in commercials ever has toothpaste foam dripping off their chins?  They're always brushing and grinning up a storm but there's no foam.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2015)

The thing I hate most about commercials is the sudden high volume when they come on.  They are sometimes blaring so loud that I lower the volume, then when my show comes back on, I can't hear what they're saying.  I thought they were going to stop that noise with commercials, guess that wasn't going to happen.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 9, 2015)

Linda said:


> Right now the commercial I hate the most is the one where the lady asks the guy if he is confident enough in the toilet paper to go commando!  That is just so low class and tacky.



I'm with you and Applecruncher on this one.  So stupid.


----------



## imp (Aug 9, 2015)

I didn't understand, had to ask my wife! Wish I had not, now. Like when I read this in a toilet stall:  "F*** You For Reading This!"   Kinda like, once you have read it, you've been "had". Can't undo it then. Too late!    imp


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 9, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Oh absolutely! So many of our problems can be traced back to the legal profession pushing the idea of "You can get money for that". Years ago my wife and I were climbing over a mound of ice in a mall parking lot and she fell and cut her head. We went to the nearest store for medical attention. It happened to be Macys. They fixed her up, asked a few questions, and had us sign a few papers. No way was it Macy's fault. We were dumb not take the long way around the ice. We asked for nothing. Months later, we got a check for a few hundred dollars. Of course we need the lawyers to protect us from the greedy corporations. Its a conundrum.



I'm with you on this.

Satan is the president of the Worldwide Bar Association.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2015)

[h=1]Extremely Creepy 1960s Cereal Commercial[/h]


----------



## Lara (Aug 10, 2015)

Thx Meanderer, now I'm going to have nightmares tonight :smiley_simmons:


----------



## ndynt (Aug 10, 2015)

I so hate...yes hate...commercials that have telephones ringing.  My hearing is not that good anyway....and to try and rush to the phone...and find it is only a tv commercial.  One of the reasons I rarely turn my tv on.  I used to have it on just for the background sound.  No longer.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 10, 2015)

I hate the woman who after grabbing the phone from her husband screeches into it "whose this?"  "Jake, from State Farm."


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I hate the woman who after grabbing the phone from her husband screeches into it "whose this?"  "Jake, from State Farm."



+1.  This, and the whole myriad of negative stereotypes that commercials cast people in.   Particularly insurance commercials.  With one exception that I find amusing:


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 11, 2015)

In my neck of the woods we have three large, competing furniture chains and their commercials run frequently.  The ones for "Bob's Furniture" and "Bernie & Phyll's" drive me nuts and I can't hit the mute button fast enough.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2015)

A fairly new one that I take exception to, for Arby's (a fast-food chain):

They're advertising their "Loaded Italian" sandwich and the VO goes on to say "What part of Arby's didn't you understand, Giuseppe?"


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 11, 2015)

Triple A has been running a commercial for awhile that I don't quite "get".  Driver sits in car listening to loud opera music, then Triple A guy taps on window and says "We'll have you running in no time".
HUH?


----------



## jujube (Aug 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I hate the woman who after grabbing the phone from her husband screeches into it "whose this?"  "Jake, from State Farm."



Have you seen the new version of that one with Dan Ackroyd and Jane Curtin reprising their "Conehead" roles?  Pretty funny.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 12, 2015)

jujube said:


> Have you seen the new version of that one with Dan Ackroyd and Jane Curtin reprising their "Conehead" roles?  Pretty funny.


----------



## ~Lenore (Aug 16, 2015)

*I like this one:

<strong><span style="color:#008000;">



*


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 16, 2015)

jujube said:


> Have you seen the new version of that one with Dan Ackroyd and Jane Curtin reprising their "Conehead" roles?  Pretty funny.





Yes, I have and I wondered at the time what happened to Loraine Newman who played the daughter on SNL.  She is now 63 and still alive, I guess either she didn't want the commercial or they didn't want her.  I always like her.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> +1.  This, and the whole myriad of negative stereotypes that commercials cast people in.   Particularly insurance commercials.  With one exception that I find amusing:



Kinda like this one?


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 17, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I so hate...yes hate...commercials that have telephones ringing.  My hearing is not that good anyway....and to try and rush to the phone...and find it is only a tv commercial.  One of the reasons I rarely turn my tv on.  I used to have it on just for the background sound.  No longer.



Yes! Its amazing how real phones can sound over the TV, even for some one hard of hearing like myself.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 17, 2015)

We had a commercial on TV about a year ago ,the add was promoting  "Cup a Soup" it showed a woman coming home from shopping about 3 in the aftenoon , putting the groceries down on the kitchen bench...Picking up the cat from the same bench and putting the cat in the freezer instead of the frozen foods ......the add indicated she made the mistake .....Beacuse she needed a pick me up .......I was so outraged at the add I phoned the TV station and calmly told them of my disgust.... I don't really care if the cat ONLY spent A few seconds in the freezer, as I was told it did , when I phoned ....in my personal opinion it's NOT an acceptable thing to do, under any circumstances .. .


----------

